# rock slides in middle narrows



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Just a heads up, but the creek that comes in at sports car corner has caused some change for the rapid. the river right side at the corner has slid in with granite filling in the eddy.

It has raised the level for the left line, so you do not hit near as many rocks going left. The area right after it is scattered as well taking away the final ledge and making it shallow run out into the next fun stretch.

a few of the eddys on river right along the next 1/4 mile have slid and are filled in with gravel and granite rock as well.

MOST IMPORTANT:

The eddy above the green bridge entrance on river right, just before the GB boof and where the grove tube are, has slid as well.

There is no eddy, and it trys to push you to the left more now, tward the tube and the center(bad)line.

It will definately change for next seasons high water, or peak flow next year.

scout if you have time.

And lastly: 

Wood in lower narows on the left side of the entrance

It is not in play for people who go right and hit the entrance boof.

It is on the left line, and i've only seen leif go left, but just in case...

ROCK AT 1.5" at 4pm 8/5/12

get some


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

There's been wood in the left in the entrance of lowers most of the year.

I noticed the far right in sports car had filled in some after the race. I wouldn't be surprised to see it change more.


----------

